# Monster hog



## Dpsmith (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont know if this has been posted in here before but I just came across it. This is truelly a monster!! does anyone else know anything about it?

http://www.theage.com.au/news/world/boy-hunts-down-476kg-wild-hog/2007/05/26/1179601713606.html


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 28, 2009)

That was a "pet" hog.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jul 28, 2009)

was it? found some info. talking about photoshoping pics and stuff. in this pic it doesnt look as large.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Jul 28, 2009)

i read that the 14 year old was shooting a s&w 500 and shot several times. I have shoot one and believe me i do not think a 14 year old could hold the gun one shot much less several but now days who knows.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually, I think the kid was 12 years old.  Yep, very old news and a pet hog to boot.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 28, 2009)

His name was Fred.  

He was a domestic hog that was sold to Lost Creek Plantation for breeding and possibly being hunted later in his life.  It took them 4 days to put Jamison Stone and his father on this hog.  According to the Stones, they were told the hog was feral.  

"According to Alabama law, four days does not constitute a feral animal."

"The monster hog gained worldwide acclaim after he was bagged by 11-year-old Jamison Stone, a Pickensville native, with a .50-caliber pistol on May 3 at the Lost Creek Plantation, LLC, a hunting preserve in Delta. The big boar was hunted inside a large, low-fence enclosure and fired upon 16 times by Stone, who struck the animal nearly a half-dozen times during the three-hour hunt."

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=2888358
put countless other stories.  Google monster pig.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jul 28, 2009)

i see now..... thanks for that link tsknman that explains it.


----------



## kornbread (Jul 28, 2009)

thats about how big the one is that cut us down the other night


----------



## Dpsmith (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah i hope we run into one that big this weekend!


----------



## johnf (Jul 28, 2009)

i think his name was fred


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 28, 2009)

That picture is photoshopped.
This is the real story!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=169469&highlight=


----------



## GooGoos (Jul 28, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> That picture is photoshopped.
> This is the real story!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=169469&highlight=



HAHA! 

Anywayz is this the story behind hogzilla or is that a differnet hog. I am not too sure.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jul 28, 2009)

it was a different hog.


----------



## kornbread (Jul 28, 2009)

just got a call the farmer shot at a" sure nuff giant" tonite going to the corn field.and has been getting tore up the last few days


----------



## Dpsmith (Jul 29, 2009)

i bet since that corn is drying out! tell we coming not to shot them all. lol


----------



## WOODARD29 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Big hunt*

We still on for this weekend kb.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 29, 2009)

*what a bunch of huwey*



Dpsmith said:


> was it? found some info. talking about photoshoping pics and stuff. in this pic it doesnt look as large.


Yeah because that 500 pound yankee is sitting behind it now. 



Apex Predator said:


> Actually, I think the kid was 12 years old.  Yep, very old news and a pet hog to boot.


12 yrs old and already 2 hundred lbs.  



tsknmcn said:


> His name was Fred.
> 
> He was a domestic hog that was sold to Lost Creek Plantation for breeding and possibly being hunted later in his life.  It took them 4 days to put Jamison Stone and his father on this hog.  According to the Stones, they were told the hog was feral.
> 
> ...



If that hog tried to breed one of the typical sows I've seen in the woods, he'd break their back.


----------



## mudpuppy24 (Aug 13, 2009)

its called HOGZILLA and hes a record settin hog accordin to legend

                 BOOM!!!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 13, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> was it? found some info. talking about photoshoping pics and stuff. in this pic it doesnt look as large.



I love how it said the hawg was the length an weight of a pickup truck .......  a 10ft long , 1000lb truck ??   in japan maybe    .....


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 13, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> i read that the 14 year old was shooting a s&w 500 and shot several times. I have shoot one and believe me i do not think a 14 year old could hold the gun one shot much less several but now days who knows.



My 14 yo nephew shoots mine a bunch. I had to slow him down with it since the bullets are $3.50 each.


----------

